# Looking For Work



## johnluke1st (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi all
I am due out of the forces next month and was wondering if anyone on here has some work that may be of interest to me.


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

John,
Welcome to the forum. It might be easier if you give a lot more information about yourself (eg. skills, qualifications, etc) and what you are looking for.


----------



## johnluke1st (Jun 8, 2011)

James3214 said:


> John,
> Welcome to the forum. It might be easier if you give a lot more information about yourself (eg. skills, qualifications, etc) and what you are looking for.


Hi James
Thanks for the welcome,
ok any type of job really, I have been in the Army since I was 16 and havent done anything before that apart from school.
I am a Jack of all trades, I am willing to try anything.
Whilst in the forces I have done many jobs mainly stores work looking after the Tech accounts but also the Main accounts.
I have a Clean Driving License upto C+E.

But again willing to try anything.

Luke


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I was the "human resources manager" for a plant in Germany for a while (my boss kind of stuck that job onto my Controller duties) and we used to get lots of job inquiries from American soldiers just getting out of the Army and wanting to stay in Germany.

One bit of free advice - do NOT say that you're willing to do "anything." Most HR people don't have the time or the need to try and match up your military background with any jobs they may have open. You need to prepare a CV that is targeted toward a particular job or a category of job and then use a cover letter that asks for a specific job based on your skills and experience and is something likely to be needed by the particular company at the facility to which you're applying.

Make sure you indicate your level of German and list any training certificates or other qualifications you have. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## johnluke1st (Jun 8, 2011)

Bevdeforges said:


> I was the "human resources manager" for a plant in Germany for a while (my boss kind of stuck that job onto my Controller duties) and we used to get lots of job inquiries from American soldiers just getting out of the Army and wanting to stay in Germany.
> 
> One bit of free advice - do NOT say that you're willing to do "anything." Most HR people don't have the time or the need to try and match up your military background with any jobs they may have open. You need to prepare a CV that is targeted toward a particular job or a category of job and then use a cover letter that asks for a specific job based on your skills and experience and is something likely to be needed by the particular company at the facility to which you're applying.
> 
> ...



Cheers Bev and thanks for the advice.


----------

